# brand recommendations for pregnancy safe makeup



## Mia Evan

I know the best option is to not wear makeup at all... but I definitely do not have the pregnancy glow and my skin looks awful :( Pregnancy has brought back my rosacea symptoms (my cheeks are reddish and not in a pretty way) and I have a few breakouts now and then. I don't want to leave the house without some foundation to cover it all up! I've always used Clinique before pregnancy because it didn't irritate my sensitive skin, but I'm sure it still contains more chemicals than I would like. I'm hoping to hear which brands of makeup (especially for foundations) you ladies are using. Thanks!


----------



## CharlieKeys

I use what I always use ... maxfactor foundation, maxfactor concealor, any eyeshadow, any eyeliner, any blusher lol


----------



## happymummax

Ive been using benefit hello flawless foundation and their compact pressed powder (forgot what it's called) which is colour correcting!! Benefit make-up is amazing in my opinion I really reccomend it! Xx


----------



## Mammatotwo

I am on to my third pregnancy and have never heard of using specific pregnancy related make-up. I just wear what I have always done.


----------



## Zephram

If you're keen to avoid unnecessary chemicals (which I am in daily life, preggo or not!), I suggest you look at these brands:

Inika Cosmetics - awesome mineral powder foundation
Living Nature - the best liquid mineral foundation I've ever seen, stays all day and covers blemishes
Dr Haushka - the translucent foundation is more like a tinted moisturiser but I love it, gives you a nice subtle glow

All of the above are paraben and nasty chemical free - best options for pregnancy and any time of your life, you do absorb a lot of what you put on your skin.


----------



## Gina91

I've never thought of having to change makeup :/
But if your based in UK there are quite a few natural makeup brands in Boots now. Couldn't tell you how good they are though!


----------



## welshmummy2be

i use bodyshop foundation and any other natural tones i can find...my skin looks awfull, youd swear i was 15 again :haha: x


----------



## Mia Evan

welshmummy2be said:


> i use bodyshop foundation and any other natural tones i can find...my skin looks awfull, youd swear i was 15 again :haha: x

Oh my goodness I know what you mean! In my case, I think I actually have worse skin now than I did in my teens at my worst haha.


----------



## 2016

I just use the same as I always have. The chances of chemicals from make-up getting to baby are slim to none. If we are to worry about make-up then we shouldn't eat any fruit/veg we haven't grown ourself or any meat we haven't personally seen bred. Oh and don't go outside without a face mask on because of pollution. No microwaves or mobile phones either.

Just keep using the brands you enjoy. :thumbup:


----------



## Krippy

Jane Iredale make up...it is gluten free and allergy free! I love it! Not sure if you can get it in the UK or not??


----------



## bitethebullet

I've carried on using my usual makeup too :)


----------



## holidaysan

Ive never heard of pregnant women not being able to use certain brands? I'd just carry on using what you normally use.

xx


----------



## holymoly

If you're in the UK UNE are pretty much free of the nasties (I think they are something like 98% organic). I think some boot and superdrug stock them. They're reasonably priced and not bad to use but the coverage from foundation I got was pretty sheer but might be worth a look to see if they have something with more coverage.


----------



## Toots4

2016 said:


> I just use the same as I always have. The chances of chemicals from make-up getting to baby are slim to none. If we are to worry about make-up then we shouldn't eat any fruit/veg we haven't grown ourself or any meat we haven't personally seen bred. Oh and don't go outside without a face mask on because of pollution. No microwaves or mobile phones either.
> 
> Just keep using the brands you enjoy. :thumbup:

^^^^ totally agree! xx


----------



## Mia Evan

I don't think it's so much that certain brands can't be used during pregnancy, it's more that I'm looking for brands that contain fewer chemicals so that they're safer and gentler to use during pregnancy. Especially because my skin has never been as bad :( I'm not looking for pregnancy specific makeup, not even sure if there are any to be honest, just wanted to know if anyone was using a certain line of makeup that's been working great with their skin while dealing with pregancy symptoms.

After getting pregnant, I've switched some of the products that I normally use to more "natural" choices that are paraben, fragrance, etc. free, which I plan on doing after pregnancy too because they're better for your skin in general.

I'll check out some of the brands mentioned here, thanks :)


----------



## akire01

I am an Esthetician, so this is my specialty!!!! Technically, there is no need to switch makeup during pregnancy, if you do, then you should probably never where that type anyway. I am a Jane Iredale lover too! Its pure pharmaceutical grade minerals, you can actually sleep in it! I used to use to use other non-mineral makeup but since I made the switch I will never be able to go back.


----------



## holymoly

Mia Evan said:


> After getting pregnant, I've switched some of the products that I normally use to more "natural" choices that are paraben, fragrance, etc. free, which I plan on doing after pregnancy too because they're better for your skin in general.

this is what I try to do anyway, sure the risk, if there even is one is teeny tiny but it just feels nicer to use less processed stuff. I rarely eat processed food so it makes sense to me not to load products that are full of chemicals on to my skin and I'm sure I look better for it. my skin is definitely better now than it ever has been (I'm in my early thirties). you can often find "natural" products that are just as good as the mainstream brands so for me it's not a big deal to switch. Though I won't be swapping my Chanel foundation because I love it and only use founation now and then anyway :thumbup:


----------

